
DuckDuckGo Search Engine Erects Tor Hidden Service - gasull
http://search.slashdot.org/story/10/09/25/0242244/DuckDuckGo-Search-Engine-Erects-Tor-Hidden-Service?from=rss
======
drats
The guy in the slashdot comments complaining about the duckduckgo toolbar
warning against his site is amusing. His legit domain has a warning on it
because formerly it was parked (or perhaps worse, he doesn't say) and he
refuses to go through any process to get this undone because he thinks the
practice should be stopped. Well I think that's the main reason I use DDG
sometimes, the basic index is worse than google, it's slower, but they filter
out a whole lot of the SEO blogspam crap and that improves many of their
results vastly (along with the bang domain specific syntax).

Google should do this too, or at least provide an option. I don't ever want to
see a link spam, expertsexchange (yes I know scroll down, I don't care) type
site again. Just like I don't ever see spam in my inbox, there is no
difference to me between search engine spam and email spam. Both are cognitive
overload caused by opportunists.

I worry about DDG's eventual revenue model though. As I still use google a
fair bit and so paying for DDG would require a few more features. A
DDG/stackoverflow/email/linode-like slice big enough for your irssi sessions
could be rolled into a service with a focus on privacy/spamblocking and
adblocking I think many would pay for.

~~~
w1ntermute
> A DDG/stackoverflow/email/linode-like slice big enough for your irssi
> sessions could be rolled into a service with a focus on privacy/spamblocking
> and adblocking I think many would pay for.

I'm not sure I fully understand what you mean. Are you suggesting renting out
VPS's that provide DDG/SO/email access over an encrypted line, so your ISP
wouldn't be able to spy on you?

~~~
drats
Basically yes, it's just a bundle of the kinds of things a hacker type would
like - both in terms of privacy and in terms of information customisation. So
someone pays $5 a month, they have their https to a no-advertising DDG, an
email address with them, an optional VPN link (cost more? depends on the
economics) and jabber/irc permanently connected even when offline (available
ram measured in 10s of MBs not 100s). So all your messages, searches, and
browsing is nicely handled, advert and spam free. For people who don't want to
pay, perhaps they could pay with tokens/karma from the stackoverflow-like part
of the site to generate a helpful community.

The key is costing less than the money (AND the trouble) of doing the same
thing through a VPS for yourself. However, I see lots of people here who in
their younger days were using more raw versions of linux but these days they
use Ubuntu because they realise they haven't got their whole life to be
fiddling with things that _should_ be just working.

I've heard similar discussions elsewhere about taking a sheevaplug-like
approach to making a product for people to have at home that does this.
Goodluck to anyone who can pull it off, I will be a customer.

------
Locke1689
There is no reason for news aggregators to link to other news aggregators that
find interesting content. This is "blog spam." I wonder how many levels of
indirection would be needed before the content disappears entirely.

~~~
gasull
What should I link? The Tor hidden service? The /. post explains the thing a
bit, so why not linking it?

~~~
Locke1689
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/08/duckduckgo-
now-o...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/08/duckduckgo-now-operates-
a-tor-exit-enclave.html)

~~~
gasull
Right. Too late, I guess.

Edit: Wrong. That post is about a Tor exit node that allows to search the
domain duckduckgo.com through Tor. What the Slashdot article talks about is a
new .onion server for DuckDuckGo, inside Tor, without Tor network at any
moment:

<http://3g2upl4pq6kufc4m.onion/>

You can visit the link above only if you use Tor.

